# Starting professional music production - What computer (and features) to buy for max. 2500 dollar?



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi!
This is very important stuff to me. I am writing music since three years using a random notebook that was never bought with music production in mind. 
Those are some of the worst glitches I am getting:
http://picosong.com/wqRFc/ (First how it should sound like and then... GLITCHHHHHZZZ!!)
Getting that without even playing full mixes:
http://picosong.com/wqRFM/
Adjusting buffer and all the other things doesnt do a lot if I'm in that zone. I obviously need a better maschine. 
Now I'm soon getting paid 2500 dollar for a job. And I definitely want to buy a computer with it so I can finally actually listen to what I'm writing. I often have to export to listen to my work because of all the crackles - if you can still call that "crackles"!

I definitely don't want a MAC. I want to stick with Windows at all costs. 

Now, do you have some basic tips on what I should spend this money on and what to look out for? CPU, RAM, Audio Interface, SSD etc? 
A Notebook that does the trick maybe? Does this one look good? 
It's in German, but I think you can read the specs.

I'm living in Germany so it propably shouldnt have to come from America, if possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 30, 2018)

If you'll buy a desktop machine, it will be cheaper than a notebook with similar specs. From the notebook configuration, I chose what I would get for a DAW machine, it cost 3264€ (i7, 64GB RAM, 2TB SSD), and I believe you would get a desktop machine with similar specs much cheaper than that. Also it's easier to upgrade an desktop machine later. I do that in 3-4 years cycle, that I upgrade e.g. the processor and motherboard, but keep the RAM and the rest.

I'd say 32GB RAM is a minimum, preferably 64GB, an i7 processor, e.g. i7-8700k, 2TB SSD for samples, perhaps additionally an M.2 SSD for Windows.

For audio interface you want to have something with good drivers, which are frequently updated. RME, Focusrite, etc.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi buddy !

Personnaly I use the following config and I've never had a single problem !
*PC Intel I7 4 core 2600CPU with 12288 MB (12Gb) memory*. The PC is made...in Germany (MEDION).
*Windows 7* (excellent)/ *CUBASE 6*/ Interface *MOTU 2408MKII* + *audio card PCI Express*. Also (necessary!) *3HD*. A Seagate 2T.O/ SAMSUNG 2. T.O. and another stuff (500 GB)

And of course I use *KONTAKT 5* + many VST's. No problem of any kind (latency, bug...)

For the whole system (except the VST's of course !) *I've paid +/- 1.600 €*. 850 € for the PC, 200 € for the MOTU (second hand) 370 € for the PC audio card MOTU 424 E (brand new by Thomann Germany). That's it.

And, look, I use the system everyday for any kind of music with many³ VST's simultaneously, so great files.

Hope it will help


----------



## Tyll (Jan 30, 2018)

A desktop will be much cheaper, but also - and this might be important to you too - much more quiet.
These desktop replacement laptops are made by Clevo and sold under various names.
I don't know about this particular model, but older Clevo laptops have had pretty bad heating issues and thus were among the loudest. You can find out more about them here: 
https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-...o-N850HP6-Laptop.230078.0.html#toc-emissionen (english version available on top of the page) 
and here https://www.notebookcheck.net/Euroc...1-G-Laptop-Review.274230.0.html#toc-emissions 
and herehere https://www.notebookcheck.net/Schen...-GS-Laptop-Review.205392.0.html#toc-emissions

A well made desktop computer is hardly noticeable let alone annoyingly loud. Not sure if this is any factor or not.

Oh and the reseller you chose is charging a premium "normal Chinese laptop, but with our special niche audio brand label on it" price. I've never bought a Clevo laptop, but if you plan to do so, compare prices with Schenker/XMG (mysn.de) and one (one.de) - as I said: same laptops, different logos.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 31, 2018)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Also (necessary!) *3HD*.


Thanks Paul! 
What is 3HD though?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 31, 2018)

3HD ? 3 hard disk (external). One for the Vst's, one for the folders (audio/midi...). You don't need a third one (it was just an example (my config)).

And I can assure this system, although inexpensive, is 100% reliable


----------



## JohnG (Jan 31, 2018)

@DarkestShadow You might enjoy this video from David Das, who has been at this for a while. It describes using a Mac as the "main" computer and one or more PCs as slave computers. It's a good idea to think of the future when investing in hardware like computers, and this video might help.

One last thought -- the decision you're trying to make is not that easy but one possibility would be to have a fairly light DAW housed on a Mac laptop (or other laptop) with a home-base desktop PC to add muscle if you're working with very demanding libraries.


----------

